# 8th Edition DOW



## Taybaddon (May 11, 2011)

Hey everyone I was just wondering about a few things. 8th edition just launched not too long ago and i was what everyone thinks about it. Also is their currently any rules for dogs of war in 8th or did GW totally do away with it. i've started collecting a dow army about seven years ago and i just wanted to get back to it but i cant find a new army book.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

DOW do not 'exist' anymore as named unique units.

Shame really, some of them were a lot of fun.


----------



## Taybaddon (May 11, 2011)

yeah that is a shame i would like to be able to play with the models i have. i don't have a whole fantasy army yet so i was just gonna use the random ones that i had collected and make them a DOW.... Oh well.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Have Fun... its a game
If you want to use DoW then ask the opponents permission and then use them. They have a set of rules (albeit a bit outdated) and have models available so there really is nothing to stop them being used. 

Most players would be happy to let you use them: they're a bit of nostalgia, a bit of fun to see and if nothing else provide a different challenge on the tabletop.
Sure if they start smashing everything anyone puts against them people will start having a problem, but I don't think they are remotely good enough to do that (although I do love some of their rules).


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

there is nothing in the GW world that says that DOW dont exsist you can still buy some modles on the website. they just dont have updated rules which makes them very weak in the 8th addition rules, i just played a 3500 game with them and was destroyed.. all though i did hord up some pike men 60 strong but agenst 10 cahos knights they had no chance!...lol but it was fun all them same. they just need some beefing up to compet in the 8th addition. some monsters would help and better magic iteams. orgers help alot as they are a standared part of DOW, but if my oponit alows it i put my rionx bull riders in as a nice nasty monster unit...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If you want, we may be able to help try and create a counts as army for what you have. Empire is currently one of the more powerful armies out there.

For excample, Crossbowmen as is, Pikemen as Spearmen, Venators as Knightly Orders, Galloper Guns as Cannons, etc.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought DOW were just mercenaries for hire, meaning you could use them in an army... or are they an army entirely on their own?

I do love the models, some are great to look at and some make great alternative models for other units, just to add some variety or to make them a stand out unit.

I wonder what Storm of Magic will bring... since it's bringing new mages and monsters I wonder if they will be army specific or usable by any army. I'd love to see some Lizardmen units... since it's 3 years since their codex and still no Tetteo'eko or Lord Mazdamundi. Perhaps a Arcanadon or Thunderlizard. 

Either way.... I'm sure there will be monsters usable by all, or at least one for each army, otherwise it could really buff already powerful magic armies like HE, DE and perhaps Lizardmen (They are nothing compared to HE/DE and so on).


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

DoW cannot be taken in other armies now, those rules have been removed.
That doesn't stop you from agreeing with a friend to use them, but would mean that writing a standard list with DoW in won't happen.


----------



## fesoj (May 18, 2011)

Iv got a MASSIVE DOW army, with my mates, we either just use the 'current' rules for them..we have modified a few to make them a bit more useable,but generally they are the same...
or i use them as a 'counts as' army, like the man said...pike men as spearmen etc..we made up rules for the galloper guns and stuff like that..
I play more for fun than winning, and its pretty cool seeing 100 painted pikemen standing taking charges and stuff...looks cool....


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Indeed, the Alcatani Pikemen are my favourite model. They just look so damn cool, shame the rules are pretty rubbish, but could easily use them as any spear/halberd unit.










Ricco's Republican Guard are also pretty awesome models. Would make a great Body Guard unit. They would also fit straight into an Empire army. Their plumes in their helmets are pretty similar!










Braganzas Besigers would also make a great alternative model for Empire Crossbowmen. Their passives add to the charm of the model.










Leopolds Leopard Company are also nice, remind me of White Lions of Charace.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.scribd.com/doc/38079464/Warhammer-Armies-Dogs-of-War

There is a book here about the Dogs of War, and was used for Adepticon, and I know several around here like to use it.

People complain about pikemen.

I love them.

Wizard Lord, Life, Wizard Lord, Beasts
BSB, Razor Standard
80 Pikemen

ASF against Chargers, Stubborn against most things 6 ranks of S4 T6-8 troops, very nice.


----------

